# Verizon DSL



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Ive got to say this is the worst DSL provider ive ever had for my home. The load time is horrible, connecting is very difficult and before I got a router the program took forever to load to dial to the server. I just though id throw down my 2 cents about how much I hate verizon.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Yeah, Verizon sux...
switch to Earthlink...
its so much easier...

EARTHLINK CABLE: ( i use this, its 41.95 a month but it gets 4mbps)
https://store.earthlink.net/cgi-bin/wsisa.dll/store/product.html?product=cable
and its $29.95 for the first 6 months...great deal

EARTHLINK BASIC DSL:
https://store.earthlink.net/cgi-bin/wsisa.dll/store/elinks.html?product=basic&action=pricing

$19.95 1ST 3 MONTHS, $39.95/mo there after...

EARTHLINK DSL:
https://store.earthlink.net/cgi-bin/wsisa.dll/store/product.html?product=adsl
$19.95 1ST 3 months....$49.95/Mo there after

O...if you switch to Earthlink let me know before you do...i would like to take advantage of there refferal program, i get a month free


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i hate to go against the grain but i have had excellent experiences with verizon dsl,although i have not had any other dsl ip to compare.

for the first 6 months i had SLOOOOW computer (win98 too) with the dsl and verizon spent hours on the phone with me, more than a couples of times, to set up my computer for dsl. most times was because i lacked basic knowledge with such things as ip address ,confiqurations,etc.

the connection is suppousely very fast when i tested with cnet and other line software. i have yet to set up a router so maybe there will be something i havent experienced with verizon.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I end up calling Tech support weekly to reset my stupid connection because it keeps not responding. Gets annoying having to call them up and be like hey yea its me again u know what to do..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you ever tried connecting without their software?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish i could get earthlink over here for 41 bucks for 4MB download.. I have charter cable internet with 2MB download for 40 bucks a month. or you can get for 30 384k download. Their service has been great, the only probs ive had...and the easiest to fix is just unplug the modem for 30 seconds and plug back in.:up:

Looked up the earthlink plan,it said: Downstream speed of up to 3Mbps and Zonealarm free firewall. Its free anyway. But ill stick with charter.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Yeah the ZoneAlarm Firewall is the basic one that you can download for free


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rockn:_
> *Have you ever tried connecting without their software? *


yea with my new LAN its always on and doesnt have to connect through a dialer.. still it was annoying


----------

